# Perpetuating a Stereotype



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I just saw this article on Yahoo. (OK, Yahoo is more like the National Enquirer than CNN) BUT it really bugs me how dog breeds are stereotyped...
Here's what they say about poodles and owners
_*Poodle: Very aware of appearance and spends hours in the mirror primping. A bit stand-offish, yet highly excitable and prone to drama. The Poodle's pet parent usually drives a Volvo. *_
Here's a link if anyone is interested. 
What Does Your Dog’s Breed Say About You? | Pets - Yahoo Shine

:mmph:


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds to me like that was written a bit tongue in cheek! Neither of my poodles are like that! Think it was probably meant to be a joke!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I didn't take it that way, but maybe...
To me it seemed like someone that knows nothing about dogs decided to write an article based on stereotypes.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I had to laugh... I think that the author was trying to make a joke about the type of people who own the breed of dog, but the joke ran flat?! Sigh, I cannot see Remington loving drama... and I certainly don't own a Volvo...


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Carrie-e said:


> Sounds to me like that was written a bit tongue in cheek! Neither of my poodles are like that! Think it was probably meant to be a joke!


I would agree with you if the other dog types/owner types were written with the same "tongue in cheekeyness" but they weren't. IMO. Like this:


> Boxer: Proud and sure of herself. Fights for what she believes in and will not be bullied. Goes to bat for friends and family.


No attempt at humor there.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think a lot of people make fun of Poodles and their owners. I know I get teased about mine all the time. I never had that issue with my Boxers. I have had 3 and they were just as spoiled. No one said much about my Shih Tuzs either until they got old and I walked them in a stroller.....I was a bit shy about that, but the joy they got from not being left behind out weighed any embarrassment I suffered. 

I will say that everyone that takes the time to get to know my girls, LOVE THEM !


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes I have the same experience. I am known as the lady with the lovely poodles round here! Everyone absolutely loves them and I have had so many people say they didn't know standard poodles were as nice as Billy,we seem to convert people evry time we go out. To be honest I couldn't give a c**p what anyone thinks of poodles. I know they are the best most clever beautiful dogs in the world,and that's all that matters!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

OK, maybe they were trying to come off as humorous, but it sure didn't work, IMO. 
PS - I get the "I never liked poodles" or "what a NICE poodle" all the time with Lily too. So many people think they are frou-frou and yappy, nippy dogs. Which is why silly articles like this make me upset.
HaHaHa...maybe I AM prone to drama! 

And what's wrong with a Volvo? My husband and son both drive one! LOL!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> OK, maybe they were trying to come off as humorous, but it sure didn't work, IMO.
> PS - I get the "I never liked poodles" or "what a NICE poodle" all the time with Lily too. So many people think they are frou-frou and yappy, nippy dogs. Which is why silly articles like this make me upset.
> HaHaHa...maybe I AM prone to drama!
> 
> And what's wrong with a Volvo? My husband and son both drive one! LOL!




Haha! Volvos are very nice cars! I drive a little blue beetle and in the summer when I have the roof down Billy sits in the back with his ears blowing about and everyone and I mean everyone looks,points and smiles. In fact so many people smile and point at him and teeny tiny Tia walking along I feel they bring joy into a lot of people's lives! Poodles rule!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I always thought Volvos were the transport of choice for Berners and Labs, not Poodles.

If the breed stereotype is really true, and Poodles are owned by little old ladies, wouldn't Poodles ride around in something like a Buick?


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

OMG I've been driving the WRONG CAR this entire time! Thanks for the heads up, gotta start looking for a good Volvo!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

cowpony said:


> I always thought Volvos were the transport of choice for Berners and Labs, not Poodles.
> 
> If the breed stereotype is really true, and Poodles are owned by little old ladies, wouldn't Poodles ride around in something like a Buick?


Poodles are more of a BMW dog


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I read that Yahoo article as well. Yahoo's articles usually is ridiculous and a waste of cyberspace, IMO.

My husband and I don't have time to primp ourselves up in front of the mirror. We are more wash and wear kind of people. We have two energizer-bunnies to keep up with. BUT there was a volvo in our past and there will be a volvo in our future. That's my husband favorite car. I prefer anything small from Toyota.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

No that's the doodles, not the poodles. It's yuppies who love the designer dogs and the Subaru's or Volvos. Such silly stereotypes. But oddly I do notice a great number of doodles in Subarus , but never a standard poodle, and that I would notice, since I love the breed so much. I rarely see spoos at all in my area. But I see nothing but doodles. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, my spoos did ride around in the back seat of my Subaru Impreza for a few years. It was hilarious looking, because they were just the right height for their heads to come even with the head rests. They would lean regally up against the back of the seat, surveying the world as it rolled past.

They don't much like the current Audi. I keep the rear seats folded down to give them space to sprawl, and there's not enough head room for them to sit up all the way with that configuration. They much prefer the pickup truck. It has an extended cab with a fold up rear seat. With the seat folded up they have enough room to stand or lie down on the floor, whichever they prefer.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

cowpony said:


> Well, my spoos did ride around in the back seat of my Subaru Impreza for a few years. It was hilarious looking, because they were just the right height for their heads to come even with the head rests. They would lean regally up against the back of the seat, surveying the world as it rolled past.
> 
> They don't much like the current Audi. I keep the rear seats folded down to give them space to sprawl, and there's not enough head room for them to sit up all the way with that configuration. They much prefer the pickup truck. It has an extended cab with a fold up rear seat. With the seat folded up they have enough room to stand or lie down on the floor, whichever they prefer.


We should start a new thread for poodles and cars. LOL. Guess all new car purchases must keep dog size requirements in mind! 
We traded in my MINI hardtop and bought a MINI Clubman (3 door wagon) so it would be easier to get Lily in and out :silly:
And Lily seldom rides in my husband's Volvo.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My poodles go in big pickup trucks! One of them having the largest backseat and legroom of its category hehehehe they have tons of room! (Not that they enjoy car rides though..) 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

cowpony said:


> I always thought Volvos were the transport of choice for Berners and Labs, not Poodles.
> 
> If the breed stereotype is really true, and Poodles are owned by little old ladies, wouldn't Poodles ride around in something like a Buick?


Nah......A Pink Caddy Convertable for a real stereotpye! (this little old lady anyway! Hahaha)


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Nah......A Pink Caddy Convertable for a real stereotpye! (this little old lady anyway! Hahaha)


How cool!!! You two would look awesome in a pink convertible !!! Pictures please? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Lou said:


> How cool!!! You two would look awesome in a pink convertible !!! Pictures please?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

